# Cant size for a small cabin?



## StihlyDan (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to the site. Been reading for a while now, great info on this site! I own a farm with about 15 acres of hard woods and 5-6 acres of spruce (not sure what kind of spruce. I believe they are Norwegian spruce as they were grown for christmas trees 50-60 yrs ago by my grandparents ) Many of these trees are big with a diameter anywhere from 12-26 inches. Anyway I'm wanting to build a small cabin 14X18 or so using cants and compound dovetails on the corners. I have the choice between the pine and the mostly oak from the hardwoods. I've read a lot about making squared cants. Some mills from what I've read about here are more accurate than others as far as cutting the cants square easily. For example using a mini mill to square up the log and then finishing with an alaskan to slab it off. My question are as follows...


1. If you were wanting to build a small cabin (under 24fX12, 14, 16 or even smaller, smallest being 12X16, what size cant would you cut to? (4X6, 6X8, 6X6, 6X8 8X8). I know the thicker logs get better insulation values meaning the thicker the cant the better insulation value for a big cabin. For a small cabin is 4X6 or 6X8 thick enough with a good woodburner? I'm talking weekend usage with a loft. 

2. If you were able to purchase a coumpound dovetail jig that cut near perfect compound dovetails for $50.00 or less would you buy it? The cants for this must be square and as true to size as possible, I'm guessing within 1/4 of an inch to have a jig work correctly. I've seen the "Dovetailor" for $1000.00 + and the "Dream Dovetail Jig" don't know the price. Are there any mini mills sold on ebay that can do this? If you are using a band mill would you be willing to try it? 

As a lot of guys and gals on this site, I'm not trying to spend big $$$. I have the tree lot, have tractor and loader for dragging to site ect. Just want to get my feet wet and probably start with the ebay cheapie for cants, and an alsakan for boards. Again, just a small cabin plan. Rebuilding a Stihl 056 av. Hope this is enough power for 4X6 or 6X8 cants. 

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 6, 2008)

Dan,

This is probably more money than you want to spend, but the Logosol mills and log house molder would be just the ticket for this.

http://www.logosol.com

This guy built some log buildings using a Logosol mill - fun reading:
www.cjohnhebert.com

Regards,

Ted


----------



## StihlyDan (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you for the repy Ted and the tip for the Logosol sight,

Just wondered if CSM guys would be inerested in a low cost dovetail jig for beams. ($50.00 or less) that can cut up compound dovetail corners (very accurate with accrurate cants for 6X4, 8X6, 8X8 6X6 hence wondering what would be the most desirable) for recreational use. I've seen the Dovetailor and the Dream dovetail jig that are way over priced. Just was wondering what the most common beam size for building a small cabin would be preferred and if there was a market for this type of jig. In my opinion 6X4 would be ok as it is small square footage, small woodburner burnin hot will heat it up just fine. If building a big house 900sq. ft or bigger I would think the thicker cants would be better for insulation but not as many need this. If so they could afford the "Dovetailor Jig." I'm just thinking there are more recreational, small cabin, hunting shack, playhouse etc. for the rectreational CSM guy here. Maybe I'm talking and thinking out of my doopa. 

I really enjoy this site...


----------

